# MARAVIGLIOSO vs  MERAVIGLIOSO



## jean1938

Bonjour,
Dans certains dictionnaires il n'y a pas d'entrée pour « meraviglioso ».
Est-ce que MARAVIGLIOSO vs  MERAVIGLIOSO sont corrects ?
Quelle est la différence entre les 2 ?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Yulan

Bonsoir Jean,

*meraviglioso
*[me-ra-vi-glió-so]
*tosc. o lett. maraviglioso
*
Le mot "m*a*raviglioso" n'est plus utilisé depuis longtemps.

J'espère ça puisse t'aider


----------



## jean1938

@ Yulan,
Merci beaucoup - Mille grazie
Oui, ça répond très bien à ma question !
Au plaisir,



Yulan said:


> *meraviglioso
> *[me-ra-vi-glió-so]
> *tosc. o lett. maraviglioso
> *



Une dernière question, SVP.,
« tosc. » signifie sans doute Toscana . . .
Mais que signifie « lett. » ?
Encore Merci,


----------



## Yulan

Jean, il n'y a pas de quoi!

Lett. signifie Littéraire 
Tosc. signifie de la langue toscane

Bonne soirée


----------



## jean1938

Tanti saluti dal Québec (Montréal).  Ici il est 15h40 !

Je connais l'italien par L'opéra, que j'adore !
Et donc les libretti sont en général des textes qui datent ! 

Et mon dictionnaire Larousse Italien/Français date de 1949 !
Je vais donc en acheter un plus récent !

Merci encore,


----------



## Yulan

jean1938 said:


> Tanti saluti dal Québec (Montréal). Ici il est 15h40 !
> 
> Je connais l'italien par L'opéra, que j'adore !
> Et donc les libretti sont en général des textes qui datent !
> 
> Et mon dictionnaire Larousse Italien/Français date de 1949 !
> Je vais donc en acheter un plus récent !
> 
> Merci encore,


 
Prego, Jean! Mon plaisir!

Si tu as besoin, tu me le dis et je pourrai essayer de t'aider.

Bon après-midi, alors!


----------

